# Barry Fuller Asst steward



## Paddy123 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am looking for old shipmates who sailed on sugar line 1968 to 1972 my two main ships were sugar transporter maiden voyage 1970 and sugar crystal 1971 to 1972 Barry Fuller.


----------

